# ma che coglione sei???



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

*Pisa, tifoso butta tv da finestra*

*Infuriato per rigore Inter, denunciato*


Un tifoso dell'Inter, infuriato per l'errore di Materazzi che ha portato la Roma a -1, ha buttato dalla finestra la tv. Quando il difensore ha fallito il rigore-scudetto l'uomo si è infuriato: ha afferrato la sua televisione da 28 pollici e l'ha buttata dalla finestra di casa sua, un appartamento al secondo piano alla periferia di Pisa. Il televisore è esploso e il tifoso è stato denunciato per lancio pericoloso di oggetti.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *Pisa, tifoso butta tv da finestra*
> 
> *Infuriato per rigore Inter, denunciato*
> 
> ...


sarà stato in sindrome premestruale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà stato in sindrome premestruale


meno male che non gli è capitata la moglie tra le mani, come prima cosa


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meno male che non gli è capitata la moglie tra le mani, come prima cosa


o il criceto .......


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> o il criceto .......


Il criceto non l'avrebbe lanciato dalla finestra...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il criceto non l'avrebbe lanciato dalla finestra...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *Pisa, tifoso butta tv da finestra*
> 
> *Infuriato per rigore Inter, denunciato*
> 
> ...


non tutto il male viene per nuocere...

Saturn/Media World fa la campagna acquisti con sconti di pari importo se l'Italia vincera' gli europei...

VIDEO-CHIA...MIAMOLO!!!!

chi ha er nummero??


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


Hai letto anche tu la triste storia del roditore in fiamme?


----------



## La Lupa (13 Maggio 2008)

Beh.... il criceto in fiamme lanciato dal secondo piano sarebbe stato scenografico...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche per il criceto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... poverino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... sempre al buio.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh.... il criceto in fiamme lanciato dal secondo piano sarebbe stato scenografico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'è di peggio nella vita, dai...certi bui sono mica male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai letto anche tu la triste storia del roditore in fiamme?



Se è quella del roditore che finisce in un oscuro meandro... l'ho appresa qua sul forum


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se è quella del roditore che finisce in un oscuro meandro... l'ho appresa qua sul forum


L'ho postata io...ma al'inizio non volevano crederci


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *Pisa, tifoso butta tv da finestra*
> 
> *Infuriato per rigore Inter, denunciato*
> 
> ...


 
ahahahahah..che gusto....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai letto anche tu la triste storia del roditore in fiamme?



Oggi ti amo anche piu' del solito...

Senti siccome dubito che qualcuno ci s'_angolli_ fin che morte  e bla bla bla (anzi tu la tua opportunita' l'hai avuta a me non m'hanno manco cagato di striscio) che dici se finiamo i nostri giorni seduti fuori da un portoncino alla marina a litigare e rompere i coglioni agli altri? Come due ottimi vecchi bastardi... ? Invita anche Chen


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

io ho rischiato di fare la fine del criceto qualche anno fa.
il mio vicino al piano di sopra  mi stava sui cojons da morire e abbiamo litigato un fracco di volte.
Uno dei motivi era che durante le partite urlava come un pirla ad  ogni azione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (ma urli da stadio eh?)
Allora io scendevo di corsa in cantina , andavo ai contatori e gli staccavo il suo durante il partitone.
lui scendeva ostiando e come risaliva io ristaccavo e mi nascondevo nella mia cantina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








se mi beccava potevo rimanere offesa!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi ti amo anche piu' del solito...
> 
> Senti siccome dubito che qualcuno ci s'_angolli_ fin che morte e bla bla bla (anzi tu la tua opportunita' l'hai avuta a me non m'hanno manco cagato di striscio) *che dici se finiamo i nostri giorni seduti fuori da un portoncino alla marina a litigare e rompere i coglioni agli altri? Come due ottimi vecchi bastardi...* ? Invita anche Chen


Amore, io ormai abito li lo sai...quando mi vuoi raggiungere, suona il campanello ed io porto fuori le sedie e il vino  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Certo che invito Chen...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho rischiato di fare la fine del criceto qualche anno fa.
> il mio vicino al piano di sopra  mi stava sui cojons da morire e abbiamo litigato un fracco di volte.
> Uno dei motivi era che durante le partite urlava come un pirla ad  ogni azione.
> 
> ...



Carla, sappi solo che sono in realtà il clone del tuo vicino. Prima o poi dovevo trovarti.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Carla, sappi solo che sono in realtà il clone del tuo vicino. Prima o poi dovevo trovarti.













la guerra è guerra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la guerra è guerra



Già, quelle condominiali poi sono spettacolari, divertenti ma anche tragiche.
Nel primo (e ultimo) condominio in cui ho vissuto con i miei, si arrivò al delirio puro. Tutto cominciò per l'acqua condominiale usata in maniera impropria da alcuni, per lavare la macchina in cortile. Una semplice osservazione, fatta comunque con toni pacati e garbati, scatenò il putiferio. Anni e anni di guerriglia civile che vedeva il coinvolgimento di un numero sempre maggiore di persone . Io che inizialmente ero piccola, mi sentivo anche un po' emarginata, perché i miei non si azzuffavano mai con nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   I carabinieri erano stanchi di venire a sedare risse.


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho postata io...ma al'inizio non volevano crederci


lurido zozzone che non sei altro!!!!
Non solo mi hai informata di una realtà terribile, ma poi hai promesso una storia inenarrabile e ci hai lasciate a bocca asciutta!!
Lapidiamo il moltimodi!!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> lurido zozzone che non sei altro!!!!
> Non solo mi hai informata di una realtà terribile, ma poi hai promesso una storia inenarrabile e ci hai lasciate a bocca asciutta!!
> Lapidiamo il moltimodi!!!!


Se sapessi...mi ringrazieresti, per averti evitato di sapere


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sapessi...mi ringrazieresti, per averti evitato di sapere


ah guarda...ora ti mando un sms 


 un pugno in faccia solo per te ...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah guarda...ora ti mando un sms
> 
> 
> un pugno in faccia solo per te ...


Non hai il mio numero, quindi non puoi picchiarmi nè chiedermi di sposarti


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non hai il mio numero, quindi non puoi picchiarmi nè chiedermi di sposarti


e del cunnilingus non se ne parla neanche??


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Scommetto che voi non avete mai ricevuto un pomp-messaggio


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scommetto che voi non avete mai ricevuto un pomp-messaggio


----------



## Old Holly (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scommetto che voi non avete mai ricevuto un pomp-messaggio



Io neanche uno spomp-messaggio...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>



Giusy... vatti a far revisionare l'ormore...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io neanche uno spomp-messaggio...


sei sicura?
rileggili un pò...secondo me qualche spom sms lo hai ricevuto


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io neanche uno spomp-messaggio...



Io manco era una vecchia cosa della Tati


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giusy... vatti a far revisionare l'ormore...

















Ma no........ è silenzioso..... non dà fastidio.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *Pisa, tifoso butta tv da finestra*
> 
> *Infuriato per rigore Inter, denunciato*
> 
> ...


Vorrei vederlo a buttare Materazzi ...


----------



## Old Holly (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sei sicura?
> rileggili un pò...secondo me qualche spom sms lo hai ricevuto



Ma se mi scrive solo la Tim!!!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma se mi scrive solo la Tim!!!!!


ogni volta  che vedo quella faccina mi intenerisco


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma se mi scrive solo la Tim!!!!!


A me la Vodafone e pensa che manco li capisco 'che sono in Olandese...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e del cunnilingus non se ne parla neanche??


Se dai a me il tuo numero, a quello ci penso io


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Maggio 2008)

io vorrei gli stadi chiusi, accozzaglia di poveri ignoranti fristrati

scusate ma IMHO


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei vederlo a buttare Materazzi ...


e poi n'dove dormiva?

Pero' e' da un po' che se lo sarebbe meritato...sto pirlone extracomunitario...

Ps: v'informo che el ballun nun e' mio campo, ma 
captazio de corridoio, avendoci... avendonci...ao'... avendo in casa du' tifose dell'Inter (dei 4 totali)... mi moje e mi fija...

percio' nun v'allargate... ocio...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

ma se passava li sotto che so....fabrizio corona ?????


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se passava li sotto che so....fabrizio corona ?????


vabbe' vuoi far degenerare il treddo come al solito...

Nefanda...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se passava li sotto che so....fabrizio corona ?????


volava anche la lavatrice


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> volava anche la lavatrice


un tv da 28"..una lavatrice....
e via. continuamo così a farci del male...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> volava anche la lavatrice


e le mutande poi come te le lavavi...utente mutande (sto raffreddado..)


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un tv da 28"..una lavatrice....
> e via. continuamo così a farci del male...


spetasciare quel pirla non ha prezzo


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

xyzplas ha detto:


> io vorrei gli stadi chiusi, accozzaglia di poveri ignoranti fristrati
> 
> scusate ma IMHO


Non dire fesserie su...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se dai a me il tuo numero, a quello ci penso io




Via sms? pensa che esperienza da brivido


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Via sms? *pensa che esperienza da brivido*


Eccitantissima


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eccitantissima


un cunnilingus telefonico??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bello..poi se sto brava me ne fai un altro?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eccitantissima


Non chiedo altro, dopo potrei morire felice


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

e bhè?
la telesega è diffusissima
riesci anche a portare giù il cane nel frattempo e ci sta pure un carico di lavatrice nel mentre.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




son cose..


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e bhè?
> la telesega è diffusissima
> riesci anche a portare giù il cane nel frattempo e ci sta pure un carico di lavatrice nel mentre..
> 
> ...


e la madonna..un ciclo di lavatrice fai in tempo a farne 6 o 7..se soffre di eiaculatio precoce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




senza dimenticarti di gemere un pò ogni pisciata del cane


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e bhè?
> la telesega è diffusissima
> riesci anche a portare giù il cane nel frattempo e ci sta pure un carico di lavatrice nel mentre..
> 
> ...


vero, uno splendido modo per ottimizzare il tempo.
il cunnilingus via sms però ancora mi mancava. Meramodusu, ce ne fai uno qua?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un cunnilingus telefonico??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se stai brava no...solo se sei cattiva!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> se stai brava no...solo se sei cattiva!


mica ti ho detto che dopo devi anche frustarmi..


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

curiosity!!!

ma quanto spendete di sms... manica di arrapati cronici???

Ps: ma finire il credito, lasciando l'sms a meta' e' cunnilingus-interruptus...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mica ti ho detto che dopo devi anche frustarmi..


ma mica voglio frustarti...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> curiosity!!!
> 
> ma quanto spendete di sms... manica di arrapati cronici???
> 
> Ps: ma finire il credito, lasciando l'sms a meta' e' cunnilingus-interruptus...


Praticamente nulla....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> curiosity!!!
> 
> ma quanto spendete di sms... manica di arrapati cronici???
> 
> Ps: ma finire il credito, lasciando l'sms a meta' e' cunnilingus-interruptus...
































ne approfittano con le varie offerte per gli sms gratuiti. quando poi la promozione è estesa anche agli mms và di lusso, perché il tutto viene corredato da simpatiche .gif


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne approfittano con le varie offerte per gli sms gratuiti. quando poi la promozione è estesa anche agli mms và di lusso, perché il tutto viene corredato da simpatiche .gif


a percio' tutte ste offerte.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





minkia pero', chissa chi se spara 1000 sms ar mese... che occhiaie!!!... ma anche.. beatoooo!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

non è per tirarmela ma non pago una ricarica da almeno 5 anni..
a furia di cunnilingus mi mantengo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> a percio' tutte ste offerte....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infinity di vodafone ne dà 100 al giorno...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infinity di vodafone ne dà 100 al giorno...


elamadonna....

scorrotti... (pag. 777... s'abboffano col sollazzo...)























Ps: grazie... sempre puntuale e precisa...ahahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non è per tirarmela ma non pago una ricarica da almeno *5 anni*..
> a furia di cunnilingus mi mantengo..


5 anni.... stica.. e chissa' quanti cellulari hai pure cambiato...

ari-curiosity.... quanti ao'???

(... te facevo piu' seria...)


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> 5 anni.... stica.. e chissa' quanti cellulari hai pure cambiato...
> 
> ari-curiosity.... quanti ao'???
> 
> (... te facevo piu' seria...)


ho chi vede e provvede.
avevo un amico che per sentirmi mi faceva 50 euro di ricarica..
poi però pretendeva anche di stare al telefono...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho chi vede e provvede.
> avevo un amico che per sentirmi mi faceva 50 euro di ricarica..
> *poi però pretendeva anche di stare al telefono*...


bastarda che sei...mi sembra davvero il minimo


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho chi vede e provvede.
> avevo un amico che per sentirmi mi faceva 50 euro di ricarica..
> poi però pretendeva anche di stare al telefono...


ma chiamava lui?
se avevi l'autoricarica andava pure bene


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho chi vede e provvede.
> avevo un amico che per sentirmi mi faceva 50 euro di ricarica..
> poi però pretendeva anche di stare al telefono...


tze', che pretese.... mica e' n'hot line...

o si??


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bastarda che sei...mi sembra davvero il minimo


 

quando iniziava ad andare per le lunghe facevo come giovanni...crrrlllll c'è un'interferenza...crr.....crr...pronto??? pronto??? sbadabam!!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quando iniziava ad andare per le lunghe facevo come giovanni...crrrlllll c'è un'interferenza...crr.....crr...pronto??? pronto??? sbadabam!!!


ma ti videochiamava??

iiichestress...


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma ti videochiamava??
> 
> iiichestress...


ma no...la videochiamata per queste cose è sconsigliatissima!!!
sei bellissscima....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma no...la videochiamata per queste cose è sconsigliatissima!!!
> sei bellissscima....


ma pecche' stavate ancora alla fase 1?

ed io che me credevo che ... me so' sbajato alura...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quando iniziava ad andare per le lunghe facevo come giovanni...crrrlllll c'è un'interferenza...crr.....crr...pronto??? pronto??? sbadabam!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwImFOCdHmY


----------



## brugola (14 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwImFOCdHmY


 
pronto??? pronto??????' non ti sento più ...crrrrrrrr...pronto??


----------

